# It Ain't 'arf 'ot!



## barge1914 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello. 

We're twiddling our thumbs in the shade in a tiny campsite at Pareda de Vacares up in the mountains in Galicia hiding from the sun. Even at over 3000 feet it's 35C. Dread to think what it's like down on the plains! Seems we've got another 5-6 days of this. Phew, at least the Pyrenees should have cooled down a bit by the time we get there in a week. Some Peak District rain would be quite welcome now...may get a thunderstorm in a day or two if we are lucky. 

Trying to stay in high places for a few days, Vegacervera, Sena de Luna, Puebla de Lillo, Cangas de Onis. Came over a Grand Wee Road from Fonsagrada this morning, somewhat narrow, bendy, steep, just how we like them, definitely not for RVs! Lovely and cool dipping down into the clouds but even up at 5500 feet it was 30 C, with a 'bread oven' wind coming up from below.  

Any one else rattling around up here? We are currently sharing the site with just the owner...and this is weekend!


----------



## chrismilo (Jun 17, 2017)

Some places in the UK the temperature is catching up that of Spain


----------



## Fletch6 (Jun 17, 2017)

.


----------



## Buckby (Jun 17, 2017)

*Whitby*

We are at blue bank and that was showing 27 degrees on the van dash


----------



## groyne (Jun 17, 2017)

Buckby said:


> We are at blue bank and that was showing 27 degrees on the van dash



We've just walked from Saltwick Bay to Whitby and back, along the cliffs, a nice cooling breeze blowing. Had to stop opposite the Abby for a pint in the Micro brewery on the way back.:tongue:


----------



## n brown (Jun 17, 2017)

just spoke to my daughter in Messines, Algarve. she's sat in the shade, 42 degrees and a hot wind burning her back, just been given a fire warning by the bombeiros and has her valuables packed and the jeep facing the escape route. she;s surrounded by eucalyptus trees and matos bushes, both very combustible -the joy of living in foreign !


----------



## Buckby (Jun 17, 2017)

groyne said:


> We've just walked from Saltwick Bay to Whitby and back, along the cliffs, a nice cooling breeze blowing. Had to stop opposite the Abby for a pint in the Micro brewery on the way back.:tongue:



Are you staying at saltwick  nice breeze on blue bank


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 17, 2017)

Baking hot on the top of the pennines, but a fab breeze, and fantastic views.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 17, 2017)

*Phew*



n brown said:


> just spoke to my daughter in Messines, Algarve. she's sat in the shade, 42 degrees and a hot wind burning her back, just been given a fire warning by the bombeiros and has her valuables packed and the jeep facing the escape route. she;s surrounded by eucalyptus trees and matos bushes, both very combustible -the joy of living in foreign !



Phew! Glad we moved on from there! Looks like the forecasts were right. Even so they seem to have underestimated it round here by some 6 C. Can't possibly be global warming ...some reliable source has TRUMPeted it doesn't exist.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 17, 2017)

Been 42/44 last couple of days whilst staying with family in Ventimiglia.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 17, 2017)

24c  in the shade here today and we went to donegal kinnego bay where we got roasted.


----------



## groyne (Jun 17, 2017)

Buckby said:


> Are you staying at saltwick  nice breeze on blue bank



No, we just park there because it's easier than trying to park in Whitby, and we enjoy the walk along the cliffs.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Portugal fires*



n brown said:


> just spoke to my daughter in Messines, Algarve. she's sat in the shade, 42 degrees and a hot wind burning her back, just been given a fire warning by the bombeiros and has her valuables packed and the jeep facing the escape route. she;s surrounded by eucalyptus trees and matos bushes, both very combustible -the joy of living in foreign !



Been reading about the fires in Portugal...didn't realise how bad it all is...although it was all like a tinderbox before we left...hope your daughters well clear, and indeed all our other happy itinerants. It's more green up here in the Spanish mountains, albeit indecently hot.


----------



## witzend (Jun 18, 2017)

Brittany can,t even beat That then


----------



## n brown (Jun 18, 2017)

daughter's still all set to do a runner if necessary . we lived in the Monchique mountains for a while and when the fires came ,could sit on the porch watching the helicopters scooping water from the lakes and dumping it on the fires, while being ready to run if the wind changed ! one strategy i've seen the bombeiros use was to parachute 3 or 4 guys into the  fire, their job being to fight their way out and make a path for their buddies to get into the centre. brave guys


----------



## Buckby (Jun 18, 2017)

groyne said:


> No, we just park there because it's easier than trying to park in Whitby, and we enjoy the walk along the cliffs.



Oh we've been through to Scarborough today absolutely packed


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2017)

Went to crawfordsburn country park just before bangor,roasted 24 in shade almost 40c in van with all vents open,dont like it one bit.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 18, 2017)

I foolishly did a 10 mile walk with the Ramblers yesterday along the Thames from Putney to Richmond. 30 degrees and no breeze. The walk wasn't a problem, South West Trains were though.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I foolishly did a 10 mile walk with the Ramblers yesterday along the Thames from Putney to Richmond. 30 degrees and no breeze. The walk wasn't a problem, South West Trains were though.



Your not ment to walk on the lines :scared:


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 19, 2017)

I wondered why they kept sounding there whistles at me.
Seriously though, the train from Portsmouth was terminated at Woking because of signal problems, we were then herded onto a full train coming up from Weymouth to Waterloo. Coming back the 18.08 fast train became the 18.38 slow train as the crew couldn't get there in time because of a freight train breaking down near Salisbury. I have no idea why the crew were coming from that direction, but the good news is they lose the franchise in August.


----------

